# Chain-style band help



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey everyone!

New to the forum but have been lurking for a while.

I'm interested in making a slingshot from one of the oak forks I found in my backyard. I'm hesitant to commit to buying 6 yards of Thera-Band gold so I'm looking to use what I have. I've never seen anyone chain size 84 rubber bands. Are they too thick? I don't have any 64s left, so does anyone have any idea how to make a full pull slingshot out of 84s?

Maybe a 2x2x2 will work, but 3x3x2 seems to be too ghastly and lumpy.

Any tips besides would be appreciated too!

Thanks.

-Bob


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've shoot a couple of times with chained rubber bands, but i never had success with them.
My accuracy and shot placement was all over the place, and the speed i was getting from 12mm lead was poor. (May of been the rubber itself)

However, some members here use chained rubber regularly and have had good feedback.
On top of my head, Nico uses them for hunting i believe?

But people have different perferences.

You don't have to use thera-band gold, you could always buy cheap exercise bands with a thickness of .4mm above for half the price.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

when it comes to chains, its basically whatever you feel is comfortable for you and what your looking to achieve. ive used 84s in chain variations of just 2x1 and 1x1. i mostly use them as just single bands. once in a long while ill just double up on them . if i use a slingshot with wide forks then i will go something like 3x2 or what youve described above. with marrower forks i just go 1x1 if im gonna use some sort of chain. experiment with various set ups. make a few band set ups and try them out for a while . ive been shooting since i was a kid and im still experimenting .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

At this stage, Bob, I wouldn't buy large quantities of any bands. You must first find what you like. My suggestion would be to look on Tex-Shooters profile and buy some of his bandsets -- or just some bands or a sheet of latex. It's very reasonable and some of the best stuff out there. As far as chained rubber is concerned, #64's at staples are a better bet than what you have. You can pick up a bag for just a few dollars.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> At this stage, Bob, I wouldn't buy large quantities of any bands. You must first find what you like. My suggestion would be to look on Tex-Shooters profile and buy some of his bandsets -- or just some bands or a sheet of latex. It's very reasonable and some of the best stuff out there. As far as chained rubber is concerned, #64's at staples are a better bet than what you have. You can pick up a bag for just a few dollars.


Thats some good advice! I really like Tex's bands


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

For being readily available everywhere and being cheap, it is hard to beat office rubberbands. When I make slingshots for others, I usually use office rubberbands. I MUCH prefer the braided method, rather than the more usual chain. Here is an excellent thread on the topic, including a video and many useful tips.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12956-pros-and-cons-of-office-bands/

Read through the entire thread, watch the video, and I think you will be much further ahead. Office rubber bands are not as fast as Theraband. But you can make pretty fast setups. One that I like is based on 64s and 32s. These are essentially the same length, but the 32s are half the width of the 64s. Try this one, from the fork to the pouch: 64+32, 64+32,64+32, 64, 64, 64. If you need even more zip: 64+64, 64+32, 64+32, 64, 64, 64. You get the idea.

With my setups, I am as accurate as I am with Theraband or 107s or anything else.

Give them a try, and come back if you have any questions/problems/suggestions.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Looks like another trip to Staples to get those pesky 64s.

Imperial, when you say "I just use them as single bands" do you mean you cut them and use them like little flat bands? I've done that with my PFS and it works great! Or is there another way to use them "as single bands" that I don't know about?

Charles, thanks for that! Was a nice read. I never thought of mixing sizes. How positively delightful!

Dayhiker, thank you for the suggestion. I have a bunch of bandsets that I've already purchased, just looking to make some for myself so I don't have to say "Made the whole thing! Well, except for the bands and pouch and attatchments..." Hehe. Those are some sweet looking bands though.

Thanks again everyone! I'll chain some 64s and see what happens.

-Bob


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

My favourite office band set-up is No.38 (152x3mm) bands in the braided method that Charles uses, and 3,4,5 from pouch to fork, attached with the dankung method on my favourite catty which is a tree fork with screw-eyes. Very accurate, fairly quick, cheap and easy-peasy.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I was on vacation with a dankung black palm thunder and broke a tube. I bought a pound of staples 33's (3 1/2"x 1/8"). I made a set of 5x4x3 chains. Surprisingly quick and accurate and almost silent. I shot 2 doves from 20 meters with 3/8 steel, d.o.a. Very impressed! Just pay attention to snugging the chains together. Chains are a great alternative in a pinch. Or anytime you can't get TBG or 107's or other 'ideal' propulsion. Or when you're just broke!!!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=21.407725,-157.748246


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

pop shot said:


> I was on vacation with a dankung black palm thunder and broke a tube. I bought a pound of staples 33's (3 1/2"x 1/8"). I made a set of 5x4x3 chains. Surprisingly quick and accurate and almost silent. I shot 2 doves from 20 meters with 3/8 steel, d.o.a. Very impressed! Just pay attention to snugging the chains together. Chains are a great alternative in a pinch. Or anytime you can't get TBG or 107's or other 'ideal' propulsion. Or when you're just broke!!!
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.c...725,-157.748246


Nice report! Very good of you to share that. This is exactly the sort of situation I had in mind. Glad the chains worked so well for you.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm glad as well, one thing- they MUST be pre stretched. Then they're way more consistent


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

pop shot said:


> I'm glad as well, one thing- they MUST be pre stretched. Then they're way more consistent


What is your "pre-strech" method?


----------

